# "Retraining the brain:  Slow, but staggering progress"



## mariomike (14 Nov 2009)

"Through raw determination, his fiancée's love and modern neuroscience, Captain Trevor Greene is learning to walk again almost four years after an axe attack.":
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/slow-but-staggering-progress/article1363318/


----------



## Snakedoc (14 Nov 2009)

Amazing stuff and definitely quite the feat in will power to retrain the brain.  Here's to Capt. Greene and a speedy recovery!


----------



## matt101pwn (18 Nov 2009)

Amazing story. Best of luck to him.


----------



## gillbates (23 Nov 2009)

Is he the officer who was attacked at a shura? I think I read about it in one of the AAR threads. Good to hear that he's mending quite well.

Inspiring story!


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2009)

gillbates said:
			
		

> Is he the officer who was attacked at a shura?



"The reawakening of Capt. Greene: Trevor Greene not only survived an axe blow to the head, he lived to speak, move, write a book, and soon, marry.":
http://www2.macleans.ca/2008/12/14/the-reawakening-of-capt-greene/

"Capt. Trevor Greene continues to work on his recovery.":
http://communities.canada.com/ottawacitizen/blogs/defencewatch/archive/2008/12/11/capt-trevor-greene-the-peace-warrior.aspx




http://communities.canada.com/ottawacitizen/blogs/defencewatch/archive/2008/12/11/capt-trevor-greene-the-peace-warrior.aspx


----------

